# Matjes aus Weißfisch?



## fischbär (15. August 2017)

Hat schon mal jemand versucht aus kleinen Weißfischen Matjes zu machen? Geht das? Habt ihr ein Rezept?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Matjes aus Weißfisch?*

Aus 2014, aber da haben sich schon einige versucht mit Weissfisch, speziell Rotaugen:
Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art


----------



## sandrino (13. September 2017)

*AW: Matjes aus Weißfisch?*

Warum nicht. Gib einfach Matjesreifer und Salz dazu und warte ab. 
Matjesreifer enthält ein Enzym, das Eiweiß abbaut. Es geht aber wohl auch ohne, wenn man Reste vom Darm mit einlegt - klingt aber nicht so appetitlich.


----------



## Andal (13. September 2017)

*AW: Matjes aus Weißfisch?*

Dieser "Rest vom Darm" nennt sich Bauchspeicheldrüse und auch erst der gibt dem echten Matjeshering das "matjesige". Diese Enzyme sind auch in den sog. "Matjesreifern" enthalten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. September 2017)

*AW: Matjes aus Weißfisch?*



sandrino schrieb:


> Es geht aber wohl auch ohne, wenn man Reste vom Darm mit einlegt - klingt aber nicht so appetitlich.



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Matjes-Herstellung bei Weißfischen überhaupt via Belassen der Bauchspeicheldrüse im eingelegten Fisch funktionieren würde. Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, dass das aufgrund der Enzymkonzentration nur bei Hering & Co. klappt. 

Weiß das jemand genau?


----------



## Andal (13. September 2017)

*AW: Matjes aus Weißfisch?*

So weit ich es weiß, geht es auf natürlichem Wege nur bei Heringen und so ähnlich auch bei Sprotten. Desewegen gibt es ja diese Reifer im Handel und mit denen haut es leidlich gut hin.


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. September 2017)

*AW: Matjes aus Weißfisch?*

geht alles logo. 
weißfische sollten aber komplett ausgenommen werden.
mein geschmack ist es allerdings nicht, geht nix über heringe.
was ich schon mal gerne mache, rotaugen braten und sauer einlegen.

rezepte und mittelchen, nicht nur für matjes gibt es hier -
https://matjes-hering.de/31-traditionelle-art
der vertreiber kann dir bestimmt auch all deine fragen sehr genau beantworten.

mahlzeit.


----------



## Franky (13. September 2017)

*AW: Matjes aus Weißfisch?*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> geht alles logo.
> weißfische sollten aber komplett ausgenommen werden.
> mein geschmack ist es allerdings nicht, geht nix über heringe.
> was ich schon mal gerne mache, rotaugen braten und sauer einlegen.
> ...



Jepp... Bratrotauge sauer eingelegt ist sowas von geil. Meine Kollegin hat Connections zu einem Fischer, der das noch selbst macht. Da lass ich mir immer was mitbringen. "Matjes" muss vom fetten Hering kommen. Weissfisch wäre mir da zu mager


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Matjes aus Weißfisch?*

Würde bei Rotaugen auch zu braten und sauer einlegen raten.

Kenne aber Leute, die da mit Matjesreifer arbeiten bei Rotaugen und das sehr gerne mögen..

Ich mag schon die meisten Matjes aus Heringen nicht, weil sie entweder aus falschem Hering (zu alt) und/oder mit Reifer statt natürlicher Reife gemacht werden.

Vorteil:
Standardisierter, immer gleicher Geschmack, kein "Ausrutscher nach unten

Nachteil:
Standardisierter, immer gleicher Geschmack, aber nie Highligths, immer gleich mittelmäßig/standardisiert...


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. September 2017)

*AW: Matjes aus Weißfisch?*



Franky schrieb:


> Jepp... Bratrotauge sauer eingelegt ist sowas von geil. Meine Kollegin hat Connections zu einem Fischer, der das noch selbst macht.


die besten hat einst die oma von einem angelkumpel gemacht, die waren göttlich.
ebenso ihre fischfrikadellen, aber die konnte selbst aus einer barbe noch was schmackhaftes zaubern.
mit meinen eigenen sauren bratrotaugen bin ich so weit zufrieden, aber es ist halt zum einen immer ein wenig arbeit und zum anderen sind gute rotaugen immer seltener, ich setze sie meist zurück.

jo Thomas, richtigen matjes bekommst du heute selten, meist eben matjes nach xy art.


----------



## Andal (13. September 2017)

*AW: Matjes aus Weißfisch?*

Bei "Matjesfilet in Öl" stellt es mir alle Haare auf - jedenfalls die restlichen. Matjes gehört aus dem Fass aufs Pergamentpapier...!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Matjes aus Weißfisch?*

so ischs...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Matjes aus Weißfisch?*

Sollte man evtl. auch beachten, kam grade neu rein,  Warnung vor nicht durchgegarten Plötzen vom Bundesamt für Risikobewertung:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331307


----------



## schuppensammler (14. September 2017)

*AW: Matjes aus Weißfisch?*

also ich hab grad das Experiment Trockenfisch mit Ukelei gestartet, bin mal gespannt ^^


----------



## exstralsunder (14. September 2017)

*AW: Matjes aus Weißfisch?*



Andal schrieb:


> Dieser "Rest vom Darm" nennt sich Bauchspeicheldrüse und auch erst der gibt dem echten Matjeshering das "matjesige". Diese Enzyme sind auch in den sog. "Matjesreifern" enthalten.



Jein...ist nicht ganz korrekt...
Enzyme sind bei beiden Matjesarten im Spiel. Soweit richtig.
Beim originalen Matjes sind das eben die natürlichen, welche die Bauchspeicheldrüse gebildet hat.
Enzyme sind Proteine-diese wiederum sind nichts anderes als Eiweiß. In diesem Eiweiß befinden sich Aminosäuren welche aus Peptid Verbindungen bestehen. ...soweit klar? Diese Aminosäuren spalten dann mit Hilfe von Mikroorganismen das Fischeiweiß.

So und nun wirds ganz verwirrend:
Im Matjesreifer sind Peptidasen (siehe oben) vorhanden. Diese heißen (je nach Verwendung) auch Proteasen.  Diese Peptidasen/Proteasen kommen in allen organischen Zellen vor. Diese sind also nichts chemisches oder gar künstlich hergestelltes.
Proteasen kann man Beispielsweise aus der Papaya ,Ananas und der Feige günstig herstellen. Bewährt hat sich allerdings der Saft aus dem Papaya Baum. Dann nennen sich diese Proteasen : Papain

Vorteil bei den "künstlichen" Enzymen ist eben, dass man den Hering fangen kann-diesen einfriert- und dann später immer noch entscheiden kann, ob man den brät, Rollmops macht...oder eben Matjes.
So man halbwegs sauber arbeitet, gelingt dieser Matjes immer. 

Und ja: hier bin ich bei Thomas' Meinung: "Matjes Art" schmeckt eben nicht wie "original holländischer Matjes".
Und nein: hier bin ich eben nicht bei Thomas' Meinung: "Matjes Art" kann durchaus um Längen besser schmecken, als holländischer Matjes. Es kommt immer darauf an, wie man den Fisch behandelt. Kauft man "Matjes Art" oder auch "Matjes norddeutsche Art" im Handel, so ist dieser meist ölig und viel zu salzig. Macht man Matjes hingegen selber, kann man den Matjes auch ohne Öl und mit weniger Salz herstellen.
Original holländischer Matjes kann auch grausig schmecken. Auch hier spielt die Art der Verarbeitung eine große Rolle.
Da bei der Reife die Mittelgräte und der restliche Schnotter der Eingeweide drin gelassen wird, muss beides später wieder entfernt werden. Nebenbei dient dies auch der Farbgebung. (rosa/marzipanfarbig)
Dies geschieht manuell. Das erklärt dann auch den hohen Preis für holländische Matjes.

Zur Frage: ja geht auch mit Weißfisch....schmeckt (mir) aber absolut nicht. Gut schmeckt's noch mit Forelle und Saibling.
Gar nicht mit Makrele.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Matjes aus Weißfisch?*

Widerspricht mir ja nicht:


> Und ja: hier bin ich bei Thomas' Meinung: "Matjes Art" schmeckt eben nicht wie "original holländischer Matjes".
> Und nein: hier bin ich eben nicht bei Thomas' Meinung: "Matjes Art" kann durchaus um Längen besser schmecken, als holländischer Matjes.


Natürlich kann guter künstlicher/Standard besser schmecken als handwerklich schlecht gemachter.

Die absolute Spitzenqualität, das einzigartige und individuelle, das kommt aber eben aus der Handewerksproduktion und nicht aus standardisierten Kunstverfahren.

Gilt für (fast) alles beim Essen...

Gute Standardware ist oft besser als viele "regional/bio/handwerklich" hergestellte..

Das absolute Spitzenprodukt kommt aber (fast) immer aus Handwerksproduktion mit entsprechendem Fachhintergrund und Qualitätsanspruch und eben (fast) nie aus Standard/Serienproduktion..

Ist aber für in meinen 90 - 99% der Konsumenten aber belanglos, weil die weder genug informiert noch genug geschult sind (auch viele Köche nicht, davon ab), um Unterschiede ausser im direkten Vergleich zu erkennen/schmecken, so dass man (fast) immer auch zu guten Standardprodukten raten kann.

Sorry für Ausflug in Geschmacksfilosofie, wollte das aber so nicht stehen lassen, weil ichs so eigentlich nicht gemeint hatte ;-))


----------



## Andal (14. September 2017)

*AW: Matjes aus Weißfisch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry für Ausflug in Geschmacksfilosofie, wollte das aber so nicht stehen lassen, weil ichs so eigentlich nicht gemeint hatte ;-))



Und es spielt auch eine Rolle, wo man solche Spezialitäten genießt. An einem schönen Tag an der holländischen Küste wird ein Matjes wohl immer besser schmecken, auch wenn er vielleicht von minderer Qualität sein kann, als sonstwo... Das kennt man ja auch von vielen anderen Sachen - grad bei Mitbringeln aus dem Urlaub. Dort der Hit und hier frißt es nicht mal die Katz'!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Matjes aus Weißfisch?*

Und was Dir der Koch erzählt (wenn ich vom tollen neuen Lieferanten mit 1a+ Ware erzähle, schmeckte es 99% der Gäste auch gleich besser (bei mir hatte es aber auch immer gestimmt mit neuen Lieferanten!))
 ;-)))


----------



## Andal (14. September 2017)

*AW: Matjes aus Weißfisch?*

Gaumen, du willst beschizzen sein!


----------



## Franky (14. September 2017)

*AW: Matjes aus Weißfisch?*

Ihr seid voll plöht! |motz:#y Alle!!! #q
Wegen Euch hab ich voll Schmacht auf guten Matschis und krich hier nix! Einzig die Deutsche See hat Primjes (also richtigen), aber nur im 20er (10 Doppelfilets) als TK-Ware... Da ich der einzige "hier unten" bin, der das mag, ist das ein wenig zu viel des Guten...
Ich seh mich nachher schon bei Gosch im Bahnhof die blöden "Sylter Art" kaufen................ #q#q


----------



## exstralsunder (14. September 2017)

*AW: Matjes aus Weißfisch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gute Standardware ist oft besser als viele "regional/bio/handwerklich" hergestellte..



da geb ich Dir uneingeschränkt Recht.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das absolute Spitzenprodukt kommt aber (fast) immer aus Handwerksproduktion mit entsprechendem Fachhintergrund und Qualitätsanspruch und eben (fast) nie aus Standard/Serienproduktion..



Stimmt auch soweit. Wobei ein "Matjes norddeutscher Art" wie schon erwähnt- *und vor allem selbst gemacht...*besser schmecken kann, als ein schnösliger Holländer.




Franky schrieb:


> Ich seh mich nachher schon bei Gosch im Bahnhof die blöden "Sylter Art" kaufen................ #q#q



Auch dir kann geholfen werden: da gehste eben fix ins nächste Kaufland und kaufst von der Firma femeg die fix und fertig ausgenommenen Heringe. 
Diese brauchst du nur noch auftauen, ins Lake Bad geben und 4Tage warten. Wenn es unbedingt "Sylter Art" sein muss, ist auch das machbar: https://matjes-hering.de/mit-gewuerzen/8-matjesreifer-sylter-art-100-gramm.html


----------



## Franky (14. September 2017)

*AW: Matjes aus Weißfisch?*

Nee, musses nich  Aber danke für den Tipp - die Kaufland-Filiale in FFM ist direkt neben der Metro...  Da kann und darf ich auch :m


----------



## exstralsunder (14. September 2017)

*AW: Matjes aus Weißfisch?*

Ok...Metro geht auch 
Allerdings werden die i.d.R. von "Deutsche See" beliefert.
Da muss man schauen, wo der Hering herkommt.
Norwegischer Atlantik Hering ist oftmals fetter als Nordsee oder gar Ostsee Hering. Der von Femeg ist immer Atlantik Hering.
Der Fettgehalt ist natürlich auch abhängig von der Jahreszeit.


----------

